# Canon MP460 resetting ink levels



## Moglee (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to reset the ink levels after refilling the cartridges?
Sorry if this is a bit banal but I refuse to pay £20+ per cartridge.:upset:


----------



## scmedan (Jan 15, 2008)

http://printer-resetter.slayo.com/resetting-ink-level-printer-canon-mp460/

I think the link will resolve your problem, there is ton of resetting methode for some printer like epson, canon etc, you can try this methode:

Reset Waste Ink Code
1) Enter SERVICE MODE by pressing sequentially Menu Copy Scan Copy Copy or Menu Copy Copy Copy Scan (on some models)
2) Select TEST MODE.
3) Press '+' 8 times till 'Select [8]' PRINTER TEST in TEST MODE.
4) Select 3. [EEPROM CLEAR].
5) Select 0. [INK COUNT].
6) Press the [OK] key.
7) Press the [Stop/Reset] key (returning to the state of 3)), and then press the [ON/OFF] key.
8) Done

Source: http://printer-resetter.slayo.com/


----------



## Moglee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that, but have tried to get into service mode by both methods but to no avail.


----------



## scmedan (Jan 15, 2008)

I will explain the truth for new canon cartridges. Latest canon cartridges have intelligen chip. The chip will count ink level and of course the ink is from their manufactured. After you refilling the cartridges the chip still ink low level as I know untill now no body can reset the chip for the ink low level. The good news although the chip can not be reset but we still use the cartridges to print. I have experience for cartridges PG40 and CL41, after I refilled I alway got the message "ink low and unknown cartridge". i have read some referensi from other forum for this case.

Redy


----------



## Moglee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for trying, I think it is appalling the way the manufacturers treat the customer, it is my printer and if I want to fill the cartridges with paint, that is my right as it is my printer. To be forced to buy cartridges at exorbitant prices is a dradful practice.


----------



## Moglee (Jan 13, 2008)

Came up with message ink empty replace cartridge, after search, found this, forget about buying it it is paragaph 8 that is relevant, it works, printer is still printing with refilled cartridges.

http://www.4inkjets.com/media/pub/BKI_9041C_instructions.pdf


----------



## s3ttr (Mar 5, 2008)

.


Moglee said:


> Came up with message ink empty replace cartridge, after search, found this, forget about buying it it is paragaph 8 that is relevant, it works, printer is still printing with refilled cartridges.


You reference paragraph 8. Can you type the sequence for better clarity? 
Thank you.


.


----------



## Moglee (Jan 13, 2008)

If I understand you, it is the last set of instructions at the bottom of the page, box number 8.


----------

